# LFTS 10/30



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Woke with my back hurting so I figure let's get this going as I stretch it out. Yesterday I had my first coyote kill now let's see if I can have an encounter with my target 8.

Good luck to all.


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

missed out last night had an 8 come in just before end of night, and i was home sleeping. 
needed some sleep before work.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m at work now but I get off at 7:30am. Gonna head home for a little sleep and hit the woods for the afternoon hunt.


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm up but going to sleep for another hour . Stayed up late watching a WOLVERINE VICTORY !!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm getting some coffee and heading to Howell.
37 and really foggy. They'll sneak right up this morning.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

No frost on the pumpkin this morning just fog. Hating this dam weather but be after em all week. Let’s see how she goes


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Lots of fogg here hoping to find my way to my stand. Good luck!


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

I’m up, enjoying some coffee and filling the woodstove. Headed to a farm just up the road from me that I’ve got permission on. It’s a smaller wood lot but perfect rut funnel, with all the crops off around hoping to catch bucks cruising through. Good luck all


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

Sleep? This time of year?

That is what December is for!

Good luck all! Be safe and shoot straight!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Up and getting ready to head out soon. Nice frosty morning here in GT County. Gonna hunt for a few hours and then have a fall cookout with the family and will be in the stand again this afternoon. Good luck to everyone that got their azzes out of bed this morning. 😜


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Not enough sleep on account of, GO BLUE. Headed out. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Up and at ‘em in Mason county. Suppin’ coffee then heading out shortly. Wind report is marginal for my property, I’ll check it when I get there before walking in. Good luck and be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I’m up. Heading out soon. Good luck all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Headed out the door. Disappointing game last night but Michigan has the better team this year so a tip of the cap to them. Good luck all. Bucks are on the move. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

dewy6068 said:


> I’m up. Heading out soon. Good luck all.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Real foggy this morning, gonna make for a tough hunt?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Heading out , good luck everyone.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

I'm in, setting on a run coming from alafa to bedding on public ground. Let's roll. Fire in the hole


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

32 degrees and more fog than yesterday in Huron county. Finally saw some chasing last evening. Lets go ladies and gents!!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Carpenter Bill said:


> I'm in, setting on a run coming from alafa to bedding on public ground. Let's roll. Fire in the hole


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

Heading out. Good luck everyone!


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

I’ll be in for the afternoon, good luck folks!!


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Getting ready to head out in Iosco Co. Hoping today is the day. Good luck to all.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## KenTrost (Dec 24, 2020)

In. Seems really bright already. I probably should've been sitting an hour ago. I love Sunday morning hunting; lower road noise.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

In the stand, Cass County. 33 degrees, no wind, light clouds.

My son is half a mile away in a stand.

Gotta make things happen early. Have a surprise birthday party for my brother's 60th in Coldwater at 1230, excuse not accepted.

Saw quite a few deer on the drive in 

Good luck.


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Up and in same property as yesterday morning just different stand on the other side of property. My last two sits here were slow and I might of figured out why. As I pulled in and got out to get ready the coyotes were going off at both end of the property and surrounding properties for twenty mins. It’s was definitely a interesting walk back here in the fog and I thought it was bad getting lost in it yesterday.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Lomanz said:


> Real foggy this morning, gonna make for a tough hunt?


No fog where I’m at in Arenac County. Had a nice buck in the plot right behind the cabin at 6 am….hopefully he makes a mistake this morning and gives one of us at camp a shot this morning!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

KenTrost said:


> In. Seems really bright already. I probably should've been sitting an hour ago. I love Sunday morning hunting; lower road noise.


You must not be around any beet fields. They’re hauling the mail this morning! Counted 8 semis already in 20 minutes. Helps me get in unnoticed 😂


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good luck fellas, all settled in got pops with me one more time before he leaves for Florida Tuesday, trying to get him a deer but fog is brutal again this morning great to be in the woods! Sanilac out


----------



## fishinfanatic19 (Jun 4, 2014)

I’m in. Shot my best buck ever two years ago today. Let’s see what happens, good luck all


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m out for my first sit of the year. I’m excited!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Good luck all checking in


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Made it out, see what happens


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Got a nice buck yesterday morning and considered sleeping in, but I’m on vacation for the next week and still want to hunt when the weather is cooler. Out in a stand adjacent to bedding hoping to see some action after the fog clears. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Been settled in my climber for half an hour. These funky light east winds have kept me out of my best stands. I do like the spot I’m in. On the south side of a 30 yd wide oak ridge that borders a big bedding area. The ridge drops off steep behind me so I’m good with what breeze there is. Bucks like to travel the ridge so we’ll see what happens. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Whopper 24 (Sep 7, 2017)

First sit of the year without my daughter coming along . No high hopes, but beautiful morning. Too calm for my liking.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Up late but headed in late morning to stay all afternoon. Trying to catch up with that big 9 that crossed in front of my empty stand yesterday at 3pm. Hoping he comes back. He passed the camera again around 7pm, 6min after a doe. Hope he isn’t gone forever haha.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Beautiful sunrise this morning, and no fog, in Vville.
Got skunked yesterday with my DIL but had a lot of fun so we’ll try again this evening while my son tries to redeem himself.
I’m overlooking a ww field that’s been getting a lot of attention lately and the scrape under the licking vine 15 yds away is freshly worked.
Hoping the Quad Tower 10 makes an appearance.


----------



## Calhoun Archer (Feb 18, 2021)

I am out in Eaton county. Great morning so far fog is not bad here like yesterday good luck everyone


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Exact replica of yesterday for me. Fog and 32.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Sil is out there. I’m not. 
Late night and a bed that’s was way too comfortable has me sitting in camp with my coffee.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Got busted by a good buck . Was standing up tight to tree glassing deer in bedding area east heard a loud thud turned to see him running straight away. He snuck in on these wet leaves had no clue he was there! . Not positive he’s a shooter but one you definitely look over


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Wow WMU. Those are Studs!

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Need the sun to come out to burn off this fog! It’s banked in real thick now back to 50 yard visibility. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Calhoun Archer said:


> Are those michiga bucks or Illinois?


First one is Southern Michigan. Second is just across the border in NW Indiana.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Just had a hammer come through. Couldn’t get a clear shot and didn’t want to risk it. Hit him with a soft grunt which he heard but he wandered down in the bedding area. Hoping he circles back. If not he had no idea I’m here. Dang, I’m shaking. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Think I'll take my moon guide over deercast. It's been a great morning. I'm in a spot I didn't think I cared for much, but saw 3 bucks on the move and let one fly at 815. Going to check my arrow in a few. After the shot, I do see more branches than I thought were there. Sound was good, and he ran into corn. Wish me luck.


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Must not have spooked him to bad he walked right by me 12 yards 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

That will make climbing down for family pictures more difficult then needed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

WMU05 said:


> Football playoffs at 10:00 this morning. Hate to say it, but a loss will be okay. Playing again next weekend will really put a crimp in my plans!
> 
> Received texts from two hunting buddies last night. One ended a three year quest for a giant and the other's dad dropped another wall hanger...it's on!
> 
> ...


Wow! Great bucks!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

On Target said:


> Think I'll take my moon guide over deercast. It's been a great morning. I'm in a spot I didn't think I cared for much, but saw 3 bucks on the move and let one fly at 815. Going to check my arrow in a few. After the shot, I do see more branches than I thought were there. Sound was good, and he ran into corn. Wish me luck.


Looking forward to pics, good luck!


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

Just had this lil guy sneak in on me


----------



## coreytk (Oct 2, 2017)

Think you guys are about 7-10 days ahead of us here in NW Kentucky. I saw 2 does early by themselves, then 3 scrappers between 8:30 and 9:00 that came to the scrapes I was hunting. It’s about to get right but warm weather this week puts a damper on daylight movement. 

Love reading ya’lls posts


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Hoping for the best On Target.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Took this morning off to haul some firewood, plan on heading out early afternoon for a hang and hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Snowlover 77 (Nov 17, 2009)

Welp, my plan was a bust. Nothing but one lonely doe so far. Much slower than I expected 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Doe and a fawn followed by a spike just now and a few right at daylight. Unbelievably slow after the circus yesterday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Happy birthday to me sipping coffee on this cool, frosty, foggy morning in Smithville. One small buck at daylight nothing since. Dad, bro & SIL. All on the hunt this morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Walleyze247 (Mar 20, 2009)

Great morning in Northern Jackson. I saw deer most of the morning, including 1.5 and a great 2.5, both seeking and vocal. Good luck.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

I still haven't got down yet to check my arrow, I've had 2 more small bucks come in. This one is just now leaving. This pict is almost exactly where my buck was standing.







You can see it's pretty thick. I'll be cutting down a couple saplings when I get down.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Almost filled a fall turkey tag. Maybe they’ll mill through closer on their way back.


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck out there today guys I’m doing a final fall yard clean up today then it’s on till after gun season . Congrats on all who scored so far today !


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Will be out for the first deer sit of the year this afternoon. Was planning to be out this morning - but got in late from the 15.5 hour drive back from Elk country and just woke up. It’s hard hunting the next week for me!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

On Target said:


> Well not the outcome I wanted. Arrow didn't have any fat or gut on it, but just slight redness. Maybe because it was damp out and 2 hours later? Started trailing blood was OK, not great. Looks like he stopped at around 60 yards and stood in one place, pict with arrow. Blood was less after that for about 30 yards, and that's where I jumped him. He was in an open grassy area in the corn. Weird thing is that I think I seen him standing shortly before that, but didn't think it was him, but had to be. I'm trying to line up aa dog. Don't like this warm weather.
> View attachment 863029
> View attachment 863031
> View attachment 863028


On Target, seems like blood is pretty high on the corn stalks, maybe a high hit, back strap above spine?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

vsmorgantown said:


> Sitting out today. Had too late of night and too many cold ones yesterday watching the M/MSU with some buddies. Then in a drunken moment of weakness those *** talked me into going to the Colts game today. It’s supposed to rain all afternoon but I’d still much rather be in the woods then at that game. I’m still trying to find my way out of going.  Good luck everyone and be safe!



Let's go Washington, I'd be at that game as well if my boys didn't have a lacrosse tournament. Have fun.


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

On Target said:


> Well not the outcome I wanted. Arrow didn't have any fat or gut on it, but just slight redness. Maybe because it was damp out and 2 hours later? Started trailing blood was OK, not great. Looks like he stopped at around 60 yards and stood in one place, pict with arrow. Blood was less after that for about 30 yards, and that's where I jumped him. He was in an open grassy area in the corn. Weird thing is that I think I seen him standing shortly before that, but didn't think it was him, but had to be. I'm trying to line up aa dog. Don't like this warm weather.
> View attachment 863029
> View attachment 863031
> View attachment 863028


The good news is that he bedded rather quick but the bad news is that you jumped him. Hopefully he doesn't go far before laying down again. I'd back out and give it until 4-5pm and start the search again. If you can find a dog that would be great.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> Fog burned off and I’ve had 3 bucks in range since 10. One I think I would have shot but he never gave me a shot. This is the second coming in to the decoy. Decent 2.5 year old he thought he was real bad.
> View attachment 863017
> 
> 
> ...


I need to try this.
Sitting out today, might have pushed the hand injury to much, feels like ripped stitches.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Good morning for movement anyways! 8:30 had a forkie come out of the corn close and headed back to the swamp. By 9 I had seen 4 more bucks with the biggest being a real nice tall wide six. I really thought about it but too early as I know there is much better. Then I see deer coming from the swamp direction, 8 dnf all in a group, moved through right in front of me and up to the corn edge. Not 1 buck was with them or following. I know if I stay put there might be some trailing soon. Saw 1 other buck sniffing around in the direction those does came from but didnt follow their script. He looked like the best buck of the morning. About 11 saw a doe running to me with a small buck chasing. That was it. Would have loved to sit there all day but knew I couldnt cause I have to get a few things done quick to be able to get out tonight!
I have tomorrow off (&Th-F) and Im packin a lunch!! 😁 

Congrats to those who have scored today!
Good Luck All!!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

No dice on the tracking. We could not even establish a blood trail. Followed any path we could find in the direction the buck ran. Grid searched a big area. Nothing. Looks like he just grazed the deer. He's pretty bummed bit will get over it soon enough.


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Ieatshrooms said:


> No dice on the tracking. We could not even establish a blood trail. Followed any path we could find in the direction the buck ran. Grid searched a big area. Nothing. Looks like he just grazed the deer. He's pretty bummed bit will get over it soon enough.


Darn. Tell him I'm in my 34th season and still learning to keep it together in the moment of truth. Missed a doe with the shotgun last year and a doe with the bow the year before. Curses!! Maybe this will be my year.


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

Heading in deeep today on public hoping for the best good luck Everyone and be safe!


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

On Target said:


> Well not the outcome I wanted. Arrow didn't have any fat or gut on it, but just slight redness. Maybe because it was damp out and 2 hours later? Started trailing blood was OK, not great. Looks like he stopped at around 60 yards and stood in one place, pict with arrow. Blood was less after that for about 30 yards, and that's where I jumped him. He was in an open grassy area in the corn. Weird thing is that I think I seen him standing shortly before that, but didn't think it was him, but had to be. I'm trying to line up aa dog. Don't like this warm weather.
> View attachment 863029
> View attachment 863031
> View attachment 863028


My wife and I think it looks and sounds like a non fatal meat hit, maybe brisket. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

1morebite said:


> I need to try this.
> Sitting out today, might have pushed the hand injury to much, feels like ripped stitches.


It’s a blast when it works! I’ve had more fun in the last 2 days with that decoy than should be legal! I’ve had 5 bucks come into it. Only one I would have shot but it’s been a lot of fun and entertaining!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Ieatshrooms said:


> No dice on the tracking. We could not even establish a blood trail. Followed any path we could find in the direction the buck ran. Grid searched a big area. Nothing. Looks like he just grazed the deer. He's pretty bummed bit will get over it soon enough.


I’ve seen videos of deer mule kicking when they get hit low, with just shaved or just cut through the fat layer. The hunting public has one from just a week ago or so where they shaved hair off and he mule kicked like he was hit. Sucks for the kid but probably not a lethal hit so he may get another crack at him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

anagranite said:


> Let's go Washington, I'd be at that game as well if my boys didn't have a lacrosse tournament. Have fun.


That would’ve been cool if you were down here I’d buy you a $12 beer at Lucas Oil. Seriously if you ever come to Indy area please give me shout.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

WMU05 said:


> Football playoffs at 10:00 this morning. Hate to say it, but a loss will be okay. Playing again next weekend will really put a crimp in my plans!
> 
> Received texts from two hunting buddies last night. One ended a three year quest for a giant and the other's dad dropped another wall hanger...it's on!
> 
> ...


Bruisers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

paragonrun said:


> One spike moving late he ended up wandering past my daughter who also saw 5 DnF. Everything's moving after 9.


Screenshot this sent it to my cousin who never kills anything because he's back at camp at 8:30 and wonders why!!! 🤔🤔


Good luck to you'll! I'll be in when wind switches!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> I’ve seen videos of deer mule kicking when they get hit low, with just shaved or just cut through the fat layer. The hunting public has one from just a week ago or so where they shaved hair off and he mule kicked like he was hit. Sucks for the kid but probably not a lethal hit so he may get another crack at him.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Everything that I found points to just that....


----------



## aw561838 (Jan 25, 2016)

I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Well my chores are done and the family is all out. I feel nappy right now but I can nap in the tree. 
Best of both worlds. Deer were super quiet the last few days with the fog and dampness.
I hope I wake up in time to see them.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

So warm out now I had to kick the boots and outer layer off. Was cooking in the sun.


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well my weekend report “Fog” seen very little but sign is everywhere, start my vacation this Friday till the 17 of November got the farm to myself good luck to all hopefully next week some action will start nothing in my area sanilac out


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Same spots every year.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congrats! 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Chappy410 (Sep 20, 2014)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congratulations on a beautiful buck. It's not all about the antlers. You have a trophy there and I am sure some great eating.


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


I couldn’t be happier/——That says it all
Congrats


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congrats! Way to end the drought!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

It's happening fellaz....

Buck activity heating up....

Great time to hunt tonight before the rain....and my prediction is Tuesday should be Dyno-MITE


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congrats they are all trophy’s especialy after 4years


----------



## HuntinMichigan (Mar 14, 2021)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...



7pt?


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

I’m in from Monroe county. Fresh rubs and scrapes around this stand.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Checking in from Alcona county east of Glennie.
Saw a buck last night. Looked to be either a big 4pt or decent 6pt with a big body but not what I’m looking for.
Buddy saw 6 yesterday but no shots.
Everybody shut out today so far and regrettably on an absolute beautiful, perfect morning I was back at the truck by 9am thanks to the guy who cut his pack of dogs loose and made and entire loop on both the north and south sides of the creek bottom I was hunting. No use staying out since that area was totally stirred up.
Tonight snuck out to the back end of a big marsh I’ve never hunted before. No promising sign back here but there doesn’t appear to be much in all our normal spots either.
Guess we’ll see what happens 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Was a slow morning for our camp. Only 1 deer seen and the hunter who saw him got busted just before he was going to draw on the buck. 6 cell cams out on the property and that buck was the only thing on them. 

I’m the only one left at camp…I’m back in a tree on the NW corner of a big bedding area 50 yds from a small food plot. Scrapes all the way around me. Will see what happens…good luck! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I’m out in Lenawee Co, fence line with alfalfa to my east, wind in my face and scrapes everywhere. GL everyone!!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Scrapes and rubs were everywhere on my walk out here. Checked cam cards earlier and it is really getting bucky around here. Something has to happen soon.


----------



## fishgod (Nov 8, 2011)

I checked the front food plot yesterday after hunting and decided it was time to occupy the “condo blind”. I’ve had a section that was about 50 feet by 80 feet fenced off as a kill plot. I took the fence down yesterday at noon.








It was a mix of sugar beets and purple top radishes at about 20 yards in front of my blind. I came back this afternoon and have a real eye opener!








I hoped they enjoyed their salad!! One day, wiped out. The good news is three fresh scrapes also appeared. Fingers crossed. Deer waiting has begun. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## JasonSlayer (Aug 4, 2009)

Out for my second sit of the year. Crows are going nuts in hillsdale county


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Been back in since 3:30 seen a few does and fawns. Apple orchard at barn was full of deer at 3pm a couple decent bucks. These SE winds are killing us. Limited spots to hunt with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dead Ringer (3 mo ago)

Another slow morning in Manistee Co. for me. I’m in for the evening hunt. Can’t get any worse. Hopefully things pick up soon!


----------



## paragonrun (Dec 16, 2009)

Beginning to wonder where all the bucks are. I pass 7 scrapes in a 1/3 of a mile to my farthest stand and this morning I walked one of my other trails back home and 5 scrapes in a 50 yard section. Walked to this stand and I have two within a foot of each other with 2 different licking branches.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally all set up its thicker than I thought in this spot dont have many shots but if I get one it will be close.good luck all


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Back at it untapped part of property this year some good sign let's see

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Plumbgranny (Dec 26, 2010)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


“Trophy” is in the eye of… well, the guy that tries to take my trophy from me. 
Congrats on the kill, taking a buck and putting meat on the table!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congrats on a nice buck!! Trophies are in the eye of the beholder, and in my opinion any deer (especially a bow deer) is a trophy! Enjoy the success!! Hoping the next one doesn’t take you four more years! Cheers!!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Going in with a dog at 730. I'm 60/40 on this. I'm hoping for a liver hit and dead deer. A buddy of mine liver shot a doe at night last week. Backed out found her the next morning still alive but couldn't go anywhere. I thought blood height on corn seemed good. I'll report back later. Good luck tonight.


----------



## timj (Apr 28, 2003)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you on a fine buck!!!
There's nothing wrong that one. I'm just as proud of my mounted doe, spike and 4pt than I am of my eight. Maybe more so😁.
Again congratulations to you on a beautiful buck.


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Up and in - hang and hunt on a spot I’ve been thinking to try for a while. Seen a few does, stalked on to 40 yards before she got nervous and trotted off so promising start for the first sit.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Out for the evening hunt in a new stand/area that I haven’t hunted this year. Evenings haven’t been great at my place, but hoping for the best!
With rain tomorrow I’ll likely skip hunting and be back out Tuesday.


----------



## Walleyeguy10 (12 mo ago)

Just stuck one on public shot sounded rather loud deer snowplowed the first 50 yards pretty slowly snowpling and no use of the leg on shot side he looked hurt though 🤮😳 50 yds shot xbow 125 2.25 shwacker


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

I hate this weather, but gotta hunt.


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Back out in Mason, flock of a dozen turkeys so far. Congrats to those who connected today! Good luck, be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

LooksMoosey said:


> So warm out now I had to kick the boots and outer layer off. Was cooking in the sun.
> View attachment 863074


Is that a tree stand blind? Neighbor I haven't met had a few they look cool. Work better than without?


----------



## wannabapro (Feb 26, 2003)

Walleyeguy10 said:


> Just stuck one on public shot sounded rather loud deer snowplowed the first 50 yards pretty slowly snowpling and no use of the leg on shot side he looked hurt though 🤮😳 50 yds shot xbow 125 2.25 shwacker


That deer is dead. Have fun!


----------



## Ieatshrooms (Sep 19, 2019)

Trying a new property after tracking up ours today. Already had two bucks in the wheat but they missed my decoy. One had a giant 4 point side, 10" G2s and great G3s and a busted up scrub right side. The closest he got was to about 40 yards I was thinking pass but my finger is itchy as always.


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Been in for over an hour. Hangin and bangin on some public in the NW lower. Basically came in here blind, no knowledge of what deer could be in the area. I’m where 3 edges meet right on top of a trail with some old and newer rubs around.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

NormD said:


> First archery deer! First year bow hunting ever! Definitely lovin it!
> 
> Spent last 10 days in western Yoop. Lots of Bucks & Does. She got my attention last night at dusk with successful recovery this morning.
> I got more stories from this adventure, will share later.
> ...


Congrats Norm.


----------



## tom_the_chemist (Aug 24, 2008)

NormD said:


> First archery deer! First year bow hunting ever! Definitely lovin it!
> 
> Spent last 10 days in western Yoop. Lots of Bucks & Does. She got my attention last night at dusk with successful recovery this morning.
> I got more stories from this adventure, will share later.
> ...


That third pic of your view and that pond or river is spectacular. It's a great setting.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshinetim (12 mo ago)

Slow night for me. Only saw 7 does. Yesterday saw a shooter making a scrape and grunting but took off after a doe before he came closer. Lots of action yesterday, dead today. 4 day weekend coming up so going to hit it hard


----------



## motdean (Oct 23, 2011)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Heck yeah!
Is there a story to go with it?

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

NormD said:


> First archery deer! First year bow hunting ever! Definitely lovin it!
> 
> Spent last 10 days in western Yoop. Lots of Bucks & Does. She got my attention last night at dusk with successful recovery this morning.
> I got more stories from this adventure, will share later.
> ...


Congrats on your first Norm!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

NormD said:


> First archery deer! First year bow hunting ever! Definitely lovin it!
> 
> Spent last 10 days in western Yoop. Lots of Bucks & Does. She got my attention last night at dusk with successful recovery this morning.
> I got more stories from this adventure, will share later.
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Looking good, congrats!


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

aw561838 said:


> I’m on the board. I know this one isn’t a trophy, but it ended a 4 year drought for me. I couldn’t be happier right now.
> 
> View attachment 863070
> 
> ...


Beautiful buck! Get yourself a board to mount it on and hang it wherever your wife let's you. (So I've heard, I not speaking from experience) 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ReelWildFun (Jan 23, 2016)

Bumped 2 on way out had doe with triplets come out at least 2 of 3 were bb no shot probably wouldn't have puttin out that ratio congrats to those that scored see in am 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

November Sunrise said:


> In S MI approximately 1/3rd of does are bred in October


Yup… we haven’t hunted near as much as we typically do probably same as other years. Dad sees October breeding every year but he spends insane amount of time in woods from October 20 to November 10th


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Par for the course...lots of action this morn and super slow tonight. Makes a big difference when its 33 in the morn and 70 in the eve!!
Went in a little farther this afternoon hunting the inside woods corner to the cornfield facing the swamp. 2 does right before dark was it tonight.

Congrats All who scored...and my opinion is ANY deer taken with archery gear IS a Trophy!!

Congrats on the 1st Norm!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Sat all day, glimpse of a nice one this morning. A few deer moving, couple fawns right under me for awhile. Chain saw started up right across the river at 1 followed by some shooting, lol. Stayed put what the heck. Sure enough deer started moving late afternoon. Saw the same buck walking after doe and 2 little ones after chasing them out of a plot. Tried calling, he looked but stayed the course. 8pt, bright white rack, not overly wide or tall.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

NormD said:


> First archery deer! First year bow hunting ever! Definitely lovin it!
> 
> Spent last 10 days in western Yoop. Lots of Bucks & Does. She got my attention last night at dusk with successful recovery this morning.
> I got more stories from this adventure, will share later.
> ...


Congrats on first archery deer.Nice doe I guess you will be hooked on archery hunting for life


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

FivesFull said:


> In a tree between two swamps. Sat here for the first time yesterday and had tons come in directly behind me downwind. Hopefully today I’m facing the right way but they will prolly come out of the opposite swamp tonight. Thank you to the bird hunters that were here getting out right when I drove up and without hesitation said they would go somewhere else. If I get one tonight it’s because of them


I am a bird hunter and always give the right of way when I encounter a deer hunter. Mostly to avoid an accident happening. I have run into a FEW guys in treestands that weren't very friendly about my presence despite the fact that we were on public ground. Glad you guys worked it out. Good luck!


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats on first archery deer.Nice doe I guess you will be hooked on archery hunting for life


Few other pix from the spot I hunted. Little surprised when Yogi showed up.


























NormD sent it!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

NormD said:


> First archery deer! First year bow hunting ever! Definitely lovin it!
> 
> Spent last 10 days in western Yoop. Lots of Bucks & Does. She got my attention last night at dusk with successful recovery this morning.
> I got more stories from this adventure, will share later.
> ...


Congrats Norm !


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Only saw one doe and she didn't close the distance enough to even know if she was a shooter. Congrats to the guys that had success. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## chrisjan (Feb 16, 2014)

my wife shot this tonight. She was after a bigger buck but she couldn’t be happier with this one.


----------



## db1019515 (Oct 16, 2021)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 863178
> 
> my wife shot this tonight. She was after a bigger buck but she couldn’t be happier with this one.


SWEET!


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

NormD said:


> First archery deer! First year bow hunting ever! Definitely lovin it!
> 
> Spent last 10 days in western Yoop. Lots of Bucks & Does. She got my attention last night at dusk with successful recovery this morning.
> I got more stories from this adventure, will share later.
> ...


Congrats Norm!


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Hunting my 15 acres, getting harassed by my kids for passing on smaller bucks for so many years finally paid off this morning. Came in after I listened to him shredding bushes for almost 30 minutes on the other side of my swamp. He crossed the swamp, came into my small food plot and went straight for the licking branch I hung. He marked the licking branch, peed on himself, tore up a big scrape and turned broadside at 20 yards. Took off on a dead run with the arrow sticking out. Tracked 2hrs later, very little blood. Started to get nervous about finding him and was found 30 yards from my front door. Got 1 lung, the heart with his chest cavity was full of blood, went 120 yards. Had the hardest time removing the arrow and was only able to due so when I cleaned him. Love the dagger brow tines. 181lbs dressed.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

wavie said:


> Hunting my 15 acres, getting harassed by my kids for passing on smaller bucks for so many years finally paid off this morning. Came in after I listened to him shredding bushes for almost 30 minutes on the other side of my swamp. He crossed the swamp, came into my small food plot and went straight for the licking branch I hung. He marked the licking branch, peed on himself, tore up a big scrape and turned broadside at 20 yards. Took off on a dead run with the arrow sticking out. Tracked 2hrs later, very little blood. Started to get nervous about finding him and was found 30 yards from my front door. Got 1 lung, the heart with his chest cavity was full of blood, went 120 yards. Had the hardest time removing the arrow and was only able to due so when I cleaned him. Love the dagger brow tines. 181lbs dressed.
> View attachment 863179


Great buck! Congrats


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 863178
> 
> my wife shot this tonight. She was after a bigger buck but she couldn’t be happier with this one.


Congrats !


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 863178
> 
> my wife shot this tonight. She was after a bigger buck but she couldn’t be happier with this one.


Congrats to your wife!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

wavie said:


> Hunting my 15 acres, getting harassed by my kids for passing on smaller bucks for so many years finally paid off this morning. Came in after I listened to him shredding bushes for almost 30 minutes on the other side of my swamp. He crossed the swamp, came into my small food plot and went straight for the licking branch I hung. He marked the licking branch, peed on himself, tore up a big scrape and turned broadside at 20 yards. Took off on a dead run with the arrow sticking out. Tracked 2hrs later, very little blood. Started to get nervous about finding him and was found 30 yards from my front door. Got 1 lung, the heart with his chest cavity was full of blood, went 120 yards. Had the hardest time removing the arrow and was only able to due so when I cleaned him. Love the dagger brow tines. 181lbs dressed.
> View attachment 863179


Congrats!


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

My brother got a doe this morning.


----------



## NormD (Oct 21, 2002)

Thursday I drew on this doe at 
10:00, 20 yard shot. Peeked around site then back on her. Yep didn’t readjust the yardage, just released. Thwack! Dead tree, stuck deep too. Force popped the green Nocturnal out of the shaft dropping to the ground. Rookie move and a clean miss. Notice the orange fletchings. Lol.






















NormD sent it!


----------



## xebadir (Oct 16, 2020)

Evening ended with the deer around but not quite coming to my stand. Pretty good activity overall for a new location sit (and a welcome relief after not getting alot of sighting elk hunting). ~7 DNF, 1 buck chasing a doe who turned at the last minute - closest was the doe on the stalk. Out again in the morning with a view to getting one in range. While I'd love to hunt it again, that spot is now reserved for the wife to be in her saddle. Going to try another tomorrow.


----------



## kotz21 (Feb 18, 2007)

I had great movement of dnf’s all evening. I saw around 50 different deer only 3 little bucks.. no chasing


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

NormD said:


> First archery deer! First year bow hunting ever! Definitely lovin it!
> 
> Spent last 10 days in western Yoop. Lots of Bucks & Does. She got my attention last night at dusk with successful recovery this morning.
> I got more stories from this adventure, will share later.
> ...


Congrats on the 1st of hopefully many!!!

Congrats to all the successful hunters tonight!!


----------



## BelieveX (May 5, 2020)

NormD said:


> Thursday I drew on this doe at
> 10:00, 20 yard shot. Peeked around site then back on her. Yep didn’t readjust the yardage, just released. Thwack! Dead tree, stuck deep too. Force popped the green Nocturnal out of the shaft dropping to the ground. Rookie move and a clean miss. Notice the orange fletchings. Lol.
> 
> View attachment 863189
> ...


Second picture looks like pine season has opened? Thought that was closer to Christmas time.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Saw a decent buck while walking the dog tonight. Good Ole city limits deer where hunters can't shoot them but get the privilege to pay someone too.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

BelieveX said:


> Beautiful buck! Get yourself a board to mount it on and hang it wherever your wife let's you. (So I've heard, I not speaking from experience)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Above head board in bedroom is always a great spot!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats. Nice shot. 



chrisjan said:


> View attachment 863178
> 
> my wife shot this tonight. She was after a bigger buck but she couldn’t be happier with this one.


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

stickbow shooter said:


> My brother got a doe this morning.
> View attachment 863181


Congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

wavie said:


> Hunting my 15 acres, getting harassed by my kids for passing on smaller bucks for so many years finally paid off this morning. Came in after I listened to him shredding bushes for almost 30 minutes on the other side of my swamp. He crossed the swamp, came into my small food plot and went straight for the licking branch I hung. He marked the licking branch, peed on himself, tore up a big scrape and turned broadside at 20 yards. Took off on a dead run with the arrow sticking out. Tracked 2hrs later, very little blood. Started to get nervous about finding him and was found 30 yards from my front door. Got 1 lung, the heart with his chest cavity was full of blood, went 120 yards. Had the hardest time removing the arrow and was only able to due so when I cleaned him. Love the dagger brow tines. 181lbs dressed.
> View attachment 863179


Dandy. Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

wavie said:


> Hunting my 15 acres, getting harassed by my kids for passing on smaller bucks for so many years finally paid off this morning. Came in after I listened to him shredding bushes for almost 30 minutes on the other side of my swamp. He crossed the swamp, came into my small food plot and went straight for the licking branch I hung. He marked the licking branch, peed on himself, tore up a big scrape and turned broadside at 20 yards. Took off on a dead run with the arrow sticking out. Tracked 2hrs later, very little blood. Started to get nervous about finding him and was found 30 yards from my front door. Got 1 lung, the heart with his chest cavity was full of blood, went 120 yards. Had the hardest time removing the arrow and was only able to due so when I cleaned him. Love the dagger brow tines. 181lbs dressed.
> View attachment 863179


Way to go!!
congrats


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 863178
> 
> my wife shot this tonight. She was after a bigger buck but she couldn’t be happier with this one.


Congrats to the wife.


----------



## Tryin2 (Oct 4, 2012)

Finally had some action tonight just a bit too late had a buck chasing 3 does right under me after I stood up to get ready to pack up .......back at it in the am as long as it's not raining too bad


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

chrisjan said:


> View attachment 863178
> 
> my wife shot this tonight. She was after a bigger buck but she couldn’t be happier with this one.


 congrats to wife nice buck and shot


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Checking in from Alcona county east of Glennie.
> Saw a buck last night. Looked to be either a big 4pt or decent 6pt with a big body but not what I’m looking for.
> Buddy saw 6 yesterday but no shots.
> Everybody shut out today so far and regrettably on an absolute beautiful, perfect morning I was back at the truck by 9am thanks to the guy who cut his pack of dogs loose and made and entire loop on both the north and south sides of the creek bottom I was hunting. No use staying out since that area was totally stirred up.
> ...


my best hunts are when that happens.
i live for small game hunters to be in the woods.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Q


On Target said:


> Well good ending. Took the center of the liver. Deer was only 100 yards from where I jumped it. Getting him iced down. I'm thrilled that I found him, but definite ground shrinkage. They always screw me
> View attachment 863210
> up when they come straight at me, I always think they're wider than they are on the hoof.


Who cares how big it is. You were successful that's what counts. Congrats!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Ground shrinkage.. shmound shrinkage any deer is a great deer. If your heart was beating faster and you were excited to take the shot what more can be asked for when hunting? Venison is venison and you can’t eat antlers. We all have only so much time to pursue our hunting passions so shoot what makes you happy. Great buck congrats


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

On Target said:


> Well good ending. Took the center of the liver. Deer was only 100 yards from where I jumped it. Getting him iced down. I'm thrilled that I found him, but definite ground shrinkage. They always screw me
> View attachment 863210
> up when they come straight at me, I always think they're wider than they are on the hoof.


Congrats !.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Walleyeguy10 said:


> Tracked blood for 1.6 miles to an end no deer im so sick to my stomach woulda been my biggest public buck by far I’m absolutely in the gutter


I feel you. That was me a week ago. It's the rough part about archery hunting. Best thing is to get out there and drop the next one. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Congrats and nothing wrong with that buck their all trophies even a spike. The meat is what we are after. Nice job backing out as well


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Whoops, wrong thread......


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

On Target said:


> Well good ending. Took the center of the liver. Deer was only 100 yards from where I jumped it. Getting him iced down. I'm thrilled that I found him, but definite ground shrinkage. They always screw me
> View attachment 863210
> up when they come straight at me, I always think they're wider than they are on the hoof.


Congrats On Target!
Good call on backing out!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> Beautiful sunrise this morning, and no fog, in Vville.
> Got skunked yesterday with my DIL but had a lot of fun so we’ll try again this evening while my son tries to redeem himself.
> I’m overlooking a ww field that’s been getting a lot of attention lately and the scrape under the licking vine 15 yds away is freshly worked.
> Hoping the Quad Tower 10 makes an appearance.



Ended up seeing around 16 deer last night including 4 bucks with my DIL. My son got a good look at the buck he wounded while lowering his bow as well. The buck was hot on the tails of 3 doe and grunting up a storm.


----------



## jiggin is livin (Jan 7, 2011)

Ieatshrooms said:


> No dice on the tracking. We could not even establish a blood trail. Followed any path we could find in the direction the buck ran. Grid searched a big area. Nothing. Looks like he just grazed the deer. He's pretty bummed bit will get over it soon enough.


It is a tough loss, but IMO, one of the most valuable. The sooner we go through it, the sooner we are able to really fine tune our skills.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

wildcoy73 said:


> my best hunts are when that happens.
> i live for small game hunters to be in the woods.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


That's how people feel.about me and the boys banging pots and pans.... There like "I was pissed at first but you made my hunt is a probably not seen anything, here's my number if like to join you in the next one"


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

SMITTY1233 said:


> York rake and then exmark after dark twice. Those are hell on frosty mornings be better to drive a quad in. I watched that little buck in water hole stand up out of bed 70 yards north of that trail after I’d been in tree an hour. Came directly to water hole.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the tip! I decided that was a great idea so I hopped on the zero turn mower and made a lap around all of our trails on the property last night!! Our entrance and exit routes will be much quieter now! 

Didn’t bother the deer at all, had cell cam pics all night including a good buck freshening up a couple scrapes!!










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

dewy6068 said:


> Thanks for the tip! I decided that was a great idea so I hopped on the zero turn mower and made a lap around all of our trails on the property last night!! Our entrance and exit routes will be much quieter now!
> 
> Didn’t bother the deer at all, had cell cam pics all night including a good buck freshening up a couple scrapes!!
> View attachment 863280
> ...


Farm equipment may move deer to safety cover but it rarely spooks them out of the country. Dad been doing this a long time and after dark seems to be the best way. I know it won't be popular or even believed here but dogs are the same. My gosh our farm butts up to a beagle club and we have a year around permit to run all year on farm. They do far less intrusion damage then a person walking around which typically always coincides with dogs and there is the problem for deer hunters IMO. Seen multiple ***** treed with deer within 20 yards of tree and they never leave. Walking on those crunchy leaves makes it tough to sneak into anywhere and this time of year we are doing a lot of sneaking into bedding areas. Glad it work out bet you will see the benefit walking in and out.


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Farm equipment may move deer to safety cover but it rarely spooks them out of the country. Dad been doing this a long time and after dark seems to be the best way. I know it won't be popular or even believed here but dogs are the same. My gosh our farm butts up to a beagle club and we have a year around permit to run all year on farm. They do far less intrusion damage then a person walking around which typically always coincides with dogs and there is the problem for deer hunters IMO. Seen multiple *** treed with deer within 20 yards of tree and they never leave. Walking on those crunchy leaves makes it tough to sneak into anywhere and this time of year we are doing a lot of sneaking into bedding areas. Glad it work out bet you will see the benefit walking in
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## vsmorgantown (Jan 16, 2012)

On Target said:


> Well good ending. Took the center of the liver. Deer was only 100 yards from where I jumped it. Getting him iced down. I'm thrilled that I found him, but definite ground shrinkage. They always screw me
> View attachment 863210
> up when they come straight at me, I always think they're wider than they are on the hoof.


Congrats that is a very happy ending. Beautiful buck. Nice dog too.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Might just say screw it and go back to work fellas mid 70 for the rest of the week. This has to be the worst weather forecast for the first weeks of November I see in my 30 odd years of deer hunting. Mother Nature can suck it!


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

CDN1 said:


> Might just say screw it and go back to work fellas mid 70 for the rest of the week. This has to be the worst weather forecast for the first weeks of November I see in my 30 odd years of deer hunting. Mother Nature can suck it!


That’s exactly what I’m doing. Was supposed to be off all this week and decided to go back to work the next 4 days and take all next week off instead! 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## the juice is loose (Feb 15, 2021)

wavie said:


> Hunting my 15 acres, getting harassed by my kids for passing on smaller bucks for so many years finally paid off this morning. Came in after I listened to him shredding bushes for almost 30 minutes on the other side of my swamp. He crossed the swamp, came into my small food plot and went straight for the licking branch I hung. He marked the licking branch, peed on himself, tore up a big scrape and turned broadside at 20 yards. Took off on a dead run with the arrow sticking out. Tracked 2hrs later, very little blood. Started to get nervous about finding him and was found 30 yards from my front door. Got 1 lung, the heart with his chest cavity was full of blood, went 120 yards. Had the hardest time removing the arrow and was only able to due so when I cleaned him. Love the dagger brow tines. 181lbs dressed.
> View attachment 863179


beautiful deer


----------

